# Knotty lumps of fur



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca's fur gets quite matted behind her ears where I can't properly brush. She is being groomed tomorrow but am worried they will have a problem with these lumps.
Any help please to stop this happening
Thanks


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

glitzydebs said:


> Pushca's fur gets quite matted behind her ears where I can't properly brush. She is being groomed tomorrow but am worried they will have a problem with these lumps.
> Any help please to stop this happening
> Thanks


Dylan gets the same thing. I've been attacking them all week with a demat comb but without a lot of progress. Last time he was groomed they clipped him really short behind his ears which I hated. Sorry can't be of much help - just sympathy!


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

They're horrid aren't they and don't want to get in too close in case I hurt her....I've managed to get rid of the leg ones but still a battle till at least 10pm when she's finally tires


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Take a look at this thread where Julia has made youtube videos showing how to demat and groom a cockapoo...http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=1862


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Thankyou as I'M so embaressed taking her today as they make think I neglect her! She'd had sore ears as well so I didn't want to attack the knots in case I hurt her ears....I am a wimp!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

glitzydebs said:


> Thankyou as I'M so embaressed taking her today as they make think I neglect her! She'd had sore ears as well so I didn't want to attack the knots in case I hurt her ears....I am a wimp!


You are not a wimp! The mats happen so quickly it is difficult to keep on top of it. I had a dreadful week with Izzy matting last week and she was due at the groomers. They had told me they would clip her v short if she had mats. I panicked and spent hours dematting. In the end I found a different private groomer who was prepared to demat and clip to 1 inch. So it ended well, but a lot of anguish on the way. xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Debi, it's not you that is the wimp, it's the groomers. Cara I hear so often that groomers have scalped a dog with mats because they are too lazy, not skilled enough or not charging enough to take the time to clear the knots. I spend 5 hours once grooming out a New Foundland that was six years old and had never been groomed. He had so much undercoat stuck that it filled up the long coat right to the tip. So his coat didn't move. At the end of the marathon grooming the dog bounced round the garden rolling and playing in the grass looked a million dollars and was just soooo happy. It cost the owner £120 and I got a tip.....but I was the only local groomer who was prepared to groom the coat and not clip it. 
I'm with you Cara if your groomer doesn't do what you want...find another one who will. Remember whilst you have a responsibility to keep your dog comfortable in between grooms, the groomer is there to provide YOU with a professional service.

If your cockapoo has a more poodly fluffy tight curly coat then it will mat more easily, so like afro/frizzy hair use products to help it stay smoother. Tropiclean De-Tangle leave in spray will help on that score you can get it from rlpetproducts.co.uk

Next week I'm going to try and film a grooming video showing how to dry brush a cockapoo coat, so that may be helpful.

Hope it goes well.

Julia x


----------



## Julie (May 25, 2011)

*De-Tangle Product/Shampoos*



Jukee Doodles said:


> Debi, it's not you that is the wimp, it's the groomers. Cara I hear so often that groomers have scalped a dog with mats because they are too lazy, not skilled enough or not charging enough to take the time to clear the knots. I spend 5 hours once grooming out a New Foundland that was six years old and had never been groomed. He had so much undercoat stuck that it filled up the long coat right to the tip. So his coat didn't move. At the end of the marathon grooming the dog bounced round the garden rolling and playing in the grass looked a million dollars and was just soooo happy. It cost the owner £120 and I got a tip.....but I was the only local groomer who was prepared to groom the coat and not clip it.
> I'm with you Cara if your groomer doesn't do what you want...find another one who will. Remember whilst you have a responsibility to keep your dog comfortable in between grooms, the groomer is there to provide YOU with a professional service.
> 
> If your cockapoo has a more poodly fluffy tight curly coat then it will mat more easily, so like afro/frizzy hair use products to help it stay smoother. Tropiclean De-Tangle leave in spray will help on that score you can get it from rlpetproducts.co.uk
> ...


Hi Julia

I think that would be really helpfull, I could really do with some pointers when it comes to groomimg and what products to use. I know you use some special products which really help de-tangle. 

I can't wait to see your video and get some tips from you.

Thanks
Julie x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Julie said:


> Hi Julia
> 
> I think that would be really helpfull, I could really do with some pointers when it comes to groomimg and what products to use. I know you use some special products which really help de-tangle.
> 
> ...


Hi Julie

If you look at the thread below you can view the cockapoo grooming videos already posted.

Julia x

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=1862


----------

